# Teich ablassen!?



## MeTrO25 (23. Januar 2008)

Moinsen!

Ich habe einen kleinen Waldsee erstanden und wollte mal wissen wann die beste Zeit ist den Teich abzulassen!? Mir ist schon klar, dass das am besten in der kalten Jahreszeit passieren sollte, aber gibt es speziell in Niedersachsen bestimmte Fristen? Oder Verbote? Offizielle Stellen die beteiligt werden müssten? 
Ich habe keinen Plan und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen?
Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## gufipanscher (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Normalerweise ist es dem Teichwirt selbst überlassen, wann er seine Anlagen fischt. Aber im Bezug auf Fisch und Fauna gibts da ein paar Dinge, die ich dir ans Herz legen will (ist in der Teichwirtschaft so üblich).
Die optimalen Zeiten sind das Frühjahr, wenn die Fische wieder munter werden und der Herbst, wenn die Fische zur Ruhe kommen. Der Winter selbst ist ganz schlecht, da die Fische ihren Stoffwechsel umgestellt haben und somit durch ein Abfischen sehr stark strapaziert werden. Genauso ist es auch im späten Frühjahr, wenn sich das Leben im Wasser voll entwickelt hat. Oder deine Fische am laichen sind. In dieser Zeit zerstört man viel wichtiges Leben. 
Ich würd jetzt noch ne Weile warten, bis du ein paar Tage Aktivität im Wasser feststellst.

Gruß Gufipanscher


----------



## MeTrO25 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Danke für die prompte Antwort! 
Das Ding ist, das in dem Teich so gut wie kein Fisch zu Hause ist! Wir haben letztes Jahr einige Tage und Nächte Probeangeln dürfen und wir haben nichts gefangen und auch keine Bewegungen im Wasser ausmachen können. Ich bin schon mit dem Boot ein paar Mal drauf rumgekurvt und habe nur ein paar Schwärme  Moderlieschen  gesehen. Ansonsten  rein gar nichts! Der Vorbesitzer soll den Teich auch abgefischt haben bevor er auf und davon ist! Er soll dort Karpfen und Forellen gehalten haben. Ich habe auch aufmerksam das Ufer abgesucht, aber kein toter Fisch oder ein paar Gräten habe ich entdecken können.
Der kleine See hat einen Zulauf (Bach) und einen Ablauf (Rohr) und ist ca. einen Hektar groß. Das Problem sind viele Äste und Baumstümpfe im See, die dann wenn er leer ist raus sollen.Sie haben mir schon zwei Montagen während des Probeangelns gekostet. Die Tiefe variiert zwischen 20 cm in der großen Flachwasserzone und bis zu 3 m an der tiefsten Stelle. Vielleicht hat noch jemand ein paar Tipps zum bewirtschaften? Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Es gibt zum Teil Vorschriften, die besagen das man nur in kalten Monaten seinen Teich ablassen soll,die scheinen aber nach Gutsherrenart von den Mitarbeitern der Naturschutzbehörden erlassen zu werden.
Nur nicht dort Nachfragen,sonnst steht dein Teich unter Dauerbeobachtung.


----------



## schrauber78 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Also, wenn wie von dir beschrieben ausser ein paar Moderlieschen kein fisch drin sein sollte, dann würd ich den Teich langsam leer laufen lassen, um den Fischbestand zu prüfen und den Teich zu "entrümpeln".


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Ich sehe das wie Gardenfly,bloß nicht nachfragen,vor allem wenn du noch den Fisch des Jahres 2008 in deinem Teich hast!
Sonst bekommst du sicherlich noch irgendwelche Auflagen.Wichtig ist es aber dennoch das du diese Fische schonend rausfischst,hälterst,und anschließend samt den dazu gehörigen Muscheln wieder in den Teich setzt.Ist mit Sicherheit ein nicht geringer Aufwand,aber gut für die Natur und das Gewissen!Und das alles noch z.B. durch Fotos dokumentierst.Macht sich gut falls doch mal eine Nachfrage kommt.Es gibt im Board Leute die dich dabei beraten können,wundert mich,warum die noch nicht hier gepostet haben,kommt aber sicher noch.

Taxidermist


----------



## schrauber78 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich sehe das wie Gardenfly,bloß nicht nachfragen,vor allem wenn du noch den Fisch des Jahres 2008 in deinem Teich hast!
> Sonst bekommst du sicherlich noch irgendwelche Auflagen.Wichtig ist es aber dennoch das du diese Fische schonend rausfischst,hälterst,und anschließend samt den dazu gehörigen Muscheln wieder in den Teich setzt.Ist mit Sicherheit ein nicht geringer Aufwand,aber gut für die Natur und das Gewissen!Und das alles noch z.B. durch Fotos dokumentierst.Macht sich gut falls doch mal eine Nachfrage kommt.Es gibt im Board Leute die dich dabei beraten können,wundert mich,warum die noch nicht hier gepostet haben,kommt aber sicher noch.
> 
> Taxidermist


 
|good:  ich denk schon, dass Paddy sich hier noch mal zu Wort melden wird.


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Ich würde den Teich sobald wie möglich ablassen. Momentan ist das Wetter optimal. Es herrscht kein strenger Frost und die Fische haben ihren Stoffwechsel noch nicht hochgefahren, verbrauchen also nicht soviel Sauerstoff.
Wichtig: Während des Ablassens so oft wie möglich vor Ort sein, ansonsten zerhacken dir die Reiher die Fische und dunkle Gesellen, mit Keschern bewaffnet, bedienen sich.
--------------------------------- 
Wenn du eine "Volkszählung" der (eventuell) vorhandenen Fische vornehmen möchtest, sollten ausreichend Behälter vorhanden sein.
---------------------------------
Falls Muscheln vorhanden sind, diese mit Kraut oder nassem Laub abdecken, um sie vor Frost zu schützen. Sind keine vorhanden, ist ein Besatz sicher nicht verkehrt!
---------------------------------
Teiche immer vor der Laichzeit der Amphibien ablassen, da sonst deren Laich vertrocknet. Je nach Witterung laichen die Grasfrösche z.B. schon im Februar.
---------------------------------
Den Teich sobald wie möglich wieder aufstauen.
---------------------------------
Und zu guter Letzt: Wenn´s nicht unbedingt nötig ist, würde ich den Teich am besten gar nicht ablassen, um das Ökosystem darin nicht zu stören. 
---------------------------------
@gufipanscher
Der Herbst ist sicher eine gute Zeit, das Frühjahr eher weniger. Denn dann, wenn die Fische all ihre Kräfte für die bevorstehende Laichzeit benötigen, können sie starken Streß und (unvermeidliche) Verletzungen am wenigsten gebrauchen. Der Winter ist da tatsächlich die deutlich bessere Zeit. 
Wenn, dann würde ich jetzt abfischen, oder bis Okt./Nov. warten...

Gruß Brassenwürger#h


----------



## schrauber78 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> ...dunkle Gesellen, mit Keschern bewaffnet, bedienen sich.
> 
> Gruß Brassenwürger#h


 
sprichst du aus erfahrung?


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> sprichst du aus erfahrung?


 
Leider ja...:c


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Würde jetzt nicht ablassen. Cypriniden haben ihren Stoffwechsel wegen Winterruhe so runtergefahren, dass es zu Problemen beim Hältern oder Umsetzen kommen kann. Worin willst du sie hältern? Kannst du die Behälter mit Wasser vor Ort befüllen? An- und Abtransport muss gesichert sein, egal welches Wetter. Sauerstoffversorgung ggfs, für empfindliche Fische?? Hast du passende Abfischkescher? Weist du wie die Bodenbeschaffung vor dem Mönch ist? Viel oder wenig Schlamm? Im Frühjahr so ab Mitte März ist es meistens besser.


----------



## schrauber78 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

@ossipeter    der TE hat doch geschrieben, das der Teich bis auf ein paar Modderlieschen leer ist. also kann er den Teich doch ablaufen lassen.


----------



## MeTrO25 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Vielen Dank Leute!
Also falls sich doch noch ein paar Fische in dem See befinden habe ich zwei Hälterbecken vom Vorbesitzer, die sich im Ablaufbach befinden und nur wieder in Position gebracht werden müssten. Fließendes Wasser wäre also für die Becken auch gewährleistet, so dass eventuelle Fische für die Zeit des Aufstauens ganz gut versorgt wären. Das ist mit dem See wirklich wie bei einem Überraschungsei oder einer Schachtel Pralinen! Man weiß ja nicht was sich dort noch so versteckt! 
Ich bin gespannt wie ein kleines Kind! Ich werde mal am Wochenende wieder hinfahren und versuche mal ein paar Bilder zu machen! Vielen Dank für die Tipps!


----------



## Fischpaule (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Moin
Wenn sich höchstwahrscheinlich keine Fische in dem Teich befinden, würde ich, wie von Schrauber78 schon beschrieben, das Gewässer jetzt ablassen und die Zeit bis zum Frühjahr nutzen um den Teich trocken liegen zu lassen.
Falls wirklich ein paar kleine Fische drin sind, kannst du sie immernoch in den Zulaufgraben setzen. Wenn die Arten natürlich in dem Gewässer vorkommen, schwimmen automatisch wieder welche mit dem Zulaufwasser in den Teich.

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Und sage uns auch was drin war, viele die hier Fragen stellen berichten leider nichts über das Ergebnis.


----------



## maredo (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Hallo Mertro25,
um überhaupt konkrete Planungen zu beginnen, sollte der Teich abgelassen werden. Bei der Wassermenge muß vorher genau geprüft werden, daß durch eine solche Aktion bei einem evtl. Unterlieger keine Überschwemmungen oder sonstige Schäden eintreten können.Wenn keine Fische in dem Gewässer sind ist jetzt eine günstige Zeit. Vorher muß jedoch ebenfalls eine Prüfung der Gewässergüte durchgeführt werden, davon sind wesentliche weitere Schritte abhängig.
gruß maredo


----------



## MeTrO25 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Vielen Dank für die Infos!
Ich werde versuchen Euch hier auf dem aktuellen Stand der Entwicklung zu halten. Mir ist ja selber aufgefallen das man selten von Ergebnissen hört, was sehr schade ist, wenn man einen Thread gefunden hat und alle Fragen und Antworten interessiert verfolgt hat und dann nichts mehr hört. Ich versuche es anders zu machen und auch mal ein paar Bilder zu knipsen! Die Wasserqualität wird untersucht! Da dort erfolgreich Karpfen und Forellen gezüchtet wurden und der See von Quellwasser gespeist wird erhoffe ich mir mal positive Ergebnisse! 
Danke nochmal und euch allen noch einen schönen Tag!#h


----------



## maredo (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Hallo MetrO,
die Wasserverhältnisse für eine erfolgreiche Zucht von Karpfen und Forellen sind völlig unterschiedlich.Quellwasser ist beim Austritt ca. 6Grad kalt und sauerstoffarm. Bei einer Anreicherung auf dem Weg zum Teich ist die  Haltung (nicht Zucht ) von Forellen bei entsprechendem pH Wert möglich. Zur Zucht und Haltung von Karpfen ist warmes Wasser unabdingbar. Beide können also nicht gleichzeitig optimale Verhältnisse haben.
Über die Steuerung der Zulaufes kann man einiges regulieren.
Gruß maredo


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Um ein paar Montagen zu sparen würde ich überhaupt keinen Teich leeren,wenn darin ein Gleichgewicht herrsch wie du ja schreibst.Du hast da schließlich eine eingefahrenes Ökosystem.Ein Paar Bäme und Äste kann man auch mit nem Trecker o.ä. rausziehen.Es sei denn du gehst auch mit nem Bagger rein,und machst die
Verlandungszone(Flachwasser),weg.
Also ich meine,wenn du nicht wirklich Schlamm beseitigen musst,würde ich nur besetzen.Dann geht auch sicher Karpfen und die Refos sind ja auch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll.
Ich kenne einen Teich auch ca. 1ha groß,deren Besitzer so etwas gemacht haben,und sich mit der Flachwasserzone abgefunden haben,wo jetzt das blühende Leben ist.Sie haben zwar auf etwa 1/3 des Wasserinhalts verzichtet.Sie sind sogar soweit gegangen, das Ufer dieses Drittels zu sperren und haben Totholz stehen gelassen.Dort brütet nun
der Pirol schon einige Jahre.
Wenn ihr aber Saubermänner seid und möglichst viel Ertrag wollt,dazu noch hängerfrei
angeln,dann ran mit dem Bagger.Dann kannst du auch dannach,vielleicht noch mit dem
Auto ans Wasser fahren.
Nur kannst du für die Kosten lebenslang Montagen kaufen.
Nichts für ungut,dass soll nur ein Denkanstoß sein!

Taxidermist


----------



## MeTrO25 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Hallo!

Es gibt Neuigkeiten!

Wir haben den Teich abgelassen und es gab einige Überraschungen! 

Nennenswert sind die beiden guten Hechte, die ca. 70 und der andere ca. 60 cm lang waren. Schleien, Barsche, Rotaugen, Rotfedern und tausende Moderlieschen! Auch ein paar schöne Aale waren dabei. Leider kein einziger Karpfen und auch keine Forellen! 
Der Grund besteht zur Hälfte aus abgesägten Baumstümpfen, die man nur mit einem Trecker aus dem Grund ziehen könnte. Da es sich aber um ca. 50 Stück handelt, haben wir den Gedanken auch schnell begraben. Wir wollen jetzt nur die etwas höheren und hängerverursachenden Baumstümpfe kürzen und das lose Astwerk rausziehen, dann wird noch das Ufer "angelbar" gemacht und dann passt das wieder.

Jetzt die alles entscheidende Frage!

Hechte raus? ja oder nein?

Wir wollen Karpfen besetzen und eventuell auch Forellen! 
Eure Meinung dazu würde mich sehr intressieren!

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße!


----------



## MeTrO25 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Da ich totaler Anfänger bin was Teichwirtschaft angeht:

Was bedeutet bei den Karpfen eigentlich K1 K2 K3 ?

Danke!


----------



## schrauber78 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

"Der Karpfen ist der wichtigste Fisch der Karpfenteichwirtschaft. Man unterscheidet 4 Beschuppungstypen nämlich Schuppenkarpfen, Spiegelkarpfen, Zeilkarpfen und Nacktkarpfen. Der Karpfen wird in 3-jährigen Umtrieb produziert. Einjährige Karpfen (K1) haben ein Gewicht von ca. 40 Gramm, zweijährige Karpfen (K2) haben ein Gewicht von ca. 300-400 Gramm, Speisekarpfen (K3) haben ein Gewicht von ca. 1200-1500 Gramm. Der Karpfen wird oft mit Schleie, Hecht oder Zander in Teichen gehalten." (aus www.bezirk-oberfranken.de )


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Hecht raus : ja erst einmal, wenn wieder Futterfische rein sollen, gebe den erst ein Jahr Vorsprung mit der Vermehrung.
Für die Hechte sind natürlich die Baumstümpfe super Unterstände.

Und Danke für die Abfischungsergebnisse,endlich mal jemand der die Sachen auch auflöst.


----------



## greenangel (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Bei den Hechten kommt es darauf an was du besetzten willst!
Willst du Keine Forellen besetzten würde ich die Hechte mit rein setzten!Die Lassen die Karpfen schon in Ruhe!


----------



## MeTrO25 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Hi Leute!

Danke für eure Antworten! 
Wir haben uns nun entschieden die Hechte (70 und 60 cm) im Teich zu lassen und wollen nun Karpfen besetzen! 
Welche Größe ist nach eurer Meinung realistisch? K2 oder doch größer? 

Wir wollen in Zukunft eventuell noch Großforellen besetzen, damit meine ich so große Forellen die nicht von den Hechten angegangen werden!  Habt ihr damit Erfahrung? Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar! 

Guten Start in den Tag und beste Grüße!


----------



## Fischpaule (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Moin MeTro025
Ich würde euch raten die relativ großen Hechte zu entnehmen und durch kleinere zu ersetzen.
Was den Besatz angeht, so ist es entscheidend, was ihr mit dem Gewässer vorhabt. Soll es ein "Angelteich" sein, so empfiehlt es sich fangfähige Fische (K3) zu besetzen, wollt ihr die Fische mästen oder nur anschauen, so sind K2 günstiger. Solltet ihr euch wirklich entschließen, die beiden Hechte drin zu lassen, so müsst ihr auf jeden Fall K3 besetzen und eure geplanten "Großforellen" müssten dann auch wirklich groß sein, da es für einen 70iger Hecht kein Problem ist, eine Kiloforelle zu verspeisen. Und auch hier sollte gesagt werden, das ein Gewässer, das für Forellen geeignet ist, nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl für den Karpfen ist....

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## raffaelo35 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Also ich habe mir mal den ganzen thread durchgelesen es gute und weniger ratschläge dabei. Die ratschläge von maredo sind schon mal gut. Gib doch bitte mal folgende punkt durch:

- ph wert
- kh wert
- nitrat und nitrit werte
-wieviel liter kommt pro sekunde an quellwasser und wieviel liter sonstiges wasser (nicht an regentagen messen)
-welche bäume stehen direkt am wasser
- von welchen bäumen kann laub ins wasser fallen 
-in welcher unmittelbaren nähe sind bewirtschaftete äcker 

So wenn du das mal zusammenhast dann geht es weiter. Da der weiher abgelassen ist lass in noch 1 woche so liegen bring aber ungefähr auf den staunassen teichboden 1 000 kilo( pro hektar) ungelöschten branntkalk auf (schutzmaske für augen und mund nicht vergessen). Solltest du noch mehr wissen wollen kontaktiere mich per pn.

Grüße Ralf


----------



## MeTrO25 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Moin!  #h

Ich wollte nur nochmal klarstellen, dass wir den Teich nur als Erholungsraum und zum Freizeitangeln nutzen wollen! Keine Zucht oder Mast ist geplant! Es laufen Planungen für einen kleinen Bootsteg und ansonsten wollen wir dort nichts verändern.
So wie es aussieht werden wir auch bei weitem nicht das ganze Holz herausnehmen können, so das nur im vorderen Bereich fürs Angeln Platz gemacht wird. Ich hoffe der angesagte Sturm fürs Wochenende hält sich in Grenzen! 

Wer kennt im Landkreis Stade und drumherum Fischzuchten wo wir Karpfen und andere Besatzfische her bekommen können?|kopfkrat   #c

Bilder stelle ich am Wochenende rein! Haben jetzt endlich mal welche gemacht! 

Wasserdaten folgen auch sobald wie möglich! 


Besten Dank! #6


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

http://www.gelbeseiten.de/yp/search.yp;jsessionid=A1D659A312EAB8DE8C941135399BFB44.Cat0301?at=yp&subject=fischzucht+&location=stade&distance=50000&execute=Suchen&kindOfSearch=tradesearch&vicinitySearch=on&sessionDataString=cSessionID%3De4e762a4-80df-425d-b0ef-9bf19838fbcb-4cef40c3%3BcReqID%3D1%3BcStartPage%3D---%3BcAT%3Dyp%3BcResultPage%3D%252Fstartseite%252FGS_startseite%3BcKindOfSearch%3DtradeSearch%3BsPage%3D0%3BsCurrIndex%3D0%3BsDistance%3D0%3B machst du klick...


----------



## MeTrO25 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

....ähm, ja vielen Dank! Da hätte ich ja auch mal drauf kommen können! 

Wenn jetzt noch jemand persönliche Erfahrungen (Einkaufsempfehlung? Qualität?)) mit einem von denen gemacht hätte und diese mir zukommen lassen würde, dann wäre ich noch mehr begeistert und voll zufrieden!:vik:

Vielen Dank!


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teich ablassen!?*

Was du machen kannst, ist zu einem ansässigen Angelverein gehen und die Jungs frangen, wo sie ihre Besatzfische her haben. Die geben meist bereitwillig Auskunft.


----------

